
Show HN: Covid-19 interactive map for each US county/state based on NYT dataset - rjeyaram
https://www.covid19usmap.com
======
boulos
Nicely done, you have normalized population data! Would you mind defaulting to
displaying your cases normalized by population though for the choropleth?
Counties aren't uniform, and so you get wildly confusing results from showing
absolute data ([1] has a great set of examples).

[1] [https://www.esri.com/arcgis-
blog/products/product/mapping/ma...](https://www.esri.com/arcgis-
blog/products/product/mapping/mapping-coronavirus-responsibly/)

~~~
rjeyaram
For sure! Often times the COVID19 choropleths often look like population maps
due to lack of normalization. We added the normalization map to try and
address this. Will change the default then. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
rch
The data available for Colorado also includes the number of tests performed,
and number of cases requiring hospitalization. If that information is
uniformly available, you might consider incorporating it.

[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11ulhC5FwnRhiKqxDl6_9...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/11ulhC5FwnRhiKqxDl6_9PnSMOjCWnLPB?usp=sharing)

~~~
rjeyaram
This is great. Thanks for sharing. Will look into finding a uniform dataset
with testing and hospitalization data.

~~~
rch
Also, take a look at the graphic on case doubling time here:

[https://www.nzz.ch/panorama/die-wichtigsten-grafiken-zum-
cor...](https://www.nzz.ch/panorama/die-wichtigsten-grafiken-zum-coronavirus-
ld.1542774)

It could be helpful to see that with state level data.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Someone should make a map of all the COVID-19 maps that bored devs have made.

------
heuermh
Very cool!

The open source bioinformatics community is having a massive hackathon this
week (400+ participants). Might you be able to join the effort and post a link
to this project on the wiki [1] or in our Slack discussion?

You may find many other folks interested in collaborating!

[1] [https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20/wiki](https://github.com/virtual-
biohackathons/covid-19-bh20/wiki)

------
pmiller2
Your site is giving me an SSL cert error. You might want to check your config
and/or update your certificate.

~~~
dordoka
Certificate is perfectly valid for me. I'm not the OP but curious: what error
are you getting?

~~~
rjeyaram
It is valid for me as well, but I have heard of certification errors from
people I have sent it to. We have the SSL certificate and we are using https.
Any suggestions on how we would go about fixing this?

~~~
pmiller2
I have no idea what, if anything you did, but it works for me now.

------
100-xyz
Nice job. I was looking for something like this. Bookmarked.

~~~
rjeyaram
Happy to help! Thanks.

------
eyalgrn
Nice! Which visualization tool has been used here?

~~~
rjeyaram
Thanks! We are using Mapbox GL JS and Chart.js

